
1 + 1 = 3 - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/design/complexity-in-design/
======
Zenst
1+1 = a prototype picture of a tie-fighter from Star Wars.

It's also 11, 4, sex, 0 or many other answears depending upon how you look at
it.

The choice you make only add's to the complexity when you try to explain your
version of the 1+1 event in a way that others will understand.

~~~
oscar-the-horse
The original metaphor, of 1 + 1 = 3, was by Edward Tufte. I find it apt

